# yellowroot??



## januaries (Sep 12, 2003)

An old local herbalist called this plant "yellowroot" and said, "It's a mild antibiotic and good for heartburn." I searched my herb books and the internet for yellowroot, and found it's an alternate name for goldenseal. But, to me, this doesn't look like the pictures of goldenseal. The roots of this plant are, indeed, very yellow. These pictured are growing beside a woodland creek in Alabama.

Also, how is an antibiotic good for heartburn? Was the man just confused?









[/IMG]


----------



## januaries (Sep 12, 2003)

Here's a closer picture of the leaves:







[/IMG]


----------



## Wildcrofthollow (Apr 20, 2005)

The plant he was talking about is Xanthorrhiza simplicissima (sp?) colloquially called "Yellow root" and yes, the plant you have pictures of does look like it. He is correct as to it's uses from what I know of it, there are others as well. You are correct that Goldenseal is sometimes called "yellow root" but that is not the plant you have, as you have already guessed.

hope that helps, I just read what I wrote and it seems about clear as mud, sorry.


David


----------



## januaries (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanks! It helps a lot!


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

goldenseal is Hydrastis canadensis


----------

